# Choosing a career in military in mid 30's



## worldtraveller321 (8 Mar 2012)

Good evening all. Looking at career change again.

Be myself in mid 30's at this time. I would like to ask the board here what are average ages in military for people who are entering.

Is it common for people around this age or older to consider joining. At entry level with no previous military experience or background at all.

What are career prospects right now in the military?

What areas are in most demand?

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2012)

You've been registered here since 2008.  I'm pretty sure you've read posts where people are told to use the search function.

The same questions have been asked _several_ times.


----------



## mmmjon (8 Mar 2012)

worldtraveller321 said:
			
		

> What areas are in most demand?



http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70

Click "Accepting Applications"


----------

